# Désactivation iSight



## cvldudu (24 Octobre 2010)

Salut à tous,

Etant quasi parano, ou plutot étant fana des cracks made in home je sais utiliser une camera branchée sur un ordi windows sans l'accord de son proprio (pratique pour surveiller qui utilise mes ordinateurs à la maison quand je ne suis pas là).
Bon là c'est l'inverse, j'ai un macbook pro et mis à part la led verte qui signale si isight est en fonction ou non je n'ai pas trouvé dans les paramètres système quelque chose pour supprimer le driver isight ou bien la désactiver/activer avec mot de passe. Pouvez vous me dire où trouver ça ?


----------



## schwebb (24 Octobre 2010)

Hello,

Il y a un script qui fait ça: http://techslaves.org/isight-disabler/

Il doit aussi y avoir une manip dans le Terminal, mais je ne la connais pas.


----------



## cvldudu (24 Octobre 2010)

ok merci, je vais have a look at it


----------



## cvldudu (25 Octobre 2010)

ah, ça ne fonctionne pas... je ne comprends pas ce que tu voulais dire avec le terminal ... je n'ai pas vu de ligne à passer dedans


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2010)

Si tu veux être tranquille, un bout de post-it sur l'iSight et tu es sûr que personne ne t'espionne! C'est encore mieux qu'une désactivation logicielle qui peut être contournée (via une réactivation logicielle....)


----------



## schwebb (25 Octobre 2010)

cvldudu a dit:


> ah, ça ne fonctionne pas... je ne comprends pas ce que tu voulais dire avec le terminal ... je n'ai pas vu de ligne à passer dedans



Vois avec l'éditeur de ce script, alors.

Concernant le terminal, ça n'avait pas de rapport avec ce script. Je supposais simplement qu'une manip dans le terminal existait.


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2010)

Bien sûr qu'une manip dans le Terminal est possible.... il suffit d'éditer le script en question pour retrouver cette commande (le script ne fait qu'exécuter la commande Terminal):

1 - on récupère le chemin d'accès au driver de l'iSight

POur Leopard:
set iSightDrivers to "/System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaIOServicesPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Resources/VDC.plugin/Contents/MacOS/VDC "

Pour SnowLeopard
set iSightDrivers to iSightDrivers & "/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaIOServices.framework/Versions/A/Resources/VDC.plugin/Contents/MacOS/VDC"

2 - Si l'utilisateur veut désactiver, on execute la commande désactivant ce driver
if userChoice = "Disable iSight" then
	do shell script "/bin/chmod a-rwx " & iSightDrivers with administrator privileges

ou

si l'utilisateur veut réactiver l'isight, on éxécute la commande pour activer le driver
if userChoice = "Enable iSight" then
	do shell script "/bin/chmod a+r " & iSightDrivers & "; /bin/chmod u+rx " & iSightDrivers with administrator privileges

Une fois que l'une des commandes est executée, il faut quitter et relancer l'application gérant l'isight pour que ce soit pris en compte.


----------



## cvldudu (26 Octobre 2010)

ok, je vais tenter.
Merci. Le mieux reste que je vais supprimer le driver ou le déplacer sur une clé usb


----------



## t-bo (27 Octobre 2010)

Si ce genre d'activation à l'insu était possible sous Mac OS X ca se saurait... Comme on le sait pour Windows. Là c'est plus que de la parano


----------



## schwebb (27 Octobre 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> ca se serait...



Ça serait quoi? 

Ah, tu veux dire «ça se saurait»...


----------



## t-bo (27 Octobre 2010)

C'est ce que j'ai écris


----------



## schwebb (27 Octobre 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai écris



Merci la fonction édit...


----------

